# Putting canned food int he FREEZER ...?



## Bansaw (Nov 5, 2013)

Does putting canned food in the freezer stretch its expiry date?
Eg: A can of tuna stored in a cupboard has an expiry date of Jan 2017, but if you keep it in the freezer is the expiry date stretched to, say, 2019?

Also, the same question for rice and other stuff...?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Really? If you REALLY don't know the answer to that question.....Hmm, scratching my head... How old did you say you were?


----------



## Bansaw (Nov 5, 2013)

There is the aspect of "freezer burn". To what extent does that play a role etc.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll take a stab at that (and hope I'm not ridiculed for the wrong answer) - freezing causes expansion (usually), and canned items aren't packaged to accommodate that. Also, depending on the dampness in your freezer, your cans could be subjected to rusting.

In general, I try not to depend on a freezer for anything long-term. Too many experiences with power outages and lost food.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Who in their right mind, after storing foods designed to go in the freezer, has room in a freezer for extras??????

What? You have 50 freezers?

I have shelves and shelves of canned goods--how in the H**L could I get those in the freezer??
If all you have fits in a freezer>>>you are screwed to begin with!!!

These foods are canned with storage in mind.


----------



## Bansaw (Nov 5, 2013)

? You could fit a lot of, for example, cans of tuna in a chest freezer. I'm thinking of canned meat/fish. I'm just talking about one spare chest freezer we have.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Bansaw, look the bottom line is when you store sealed cans or jars in a freezer bad things happen. If it's meant to go on a shelf don't put it in the freezer. As far as expiration dates go, my motto is: if it ain't spoiled eat it.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

camo2460 said:


> As far as expiration dates go, my motto is: if it ain't spoiled eat it.


Yeah, so many expiration dates are bogus, Bansaw. "When in doubt, throw it out" - but give it the eye and nose test first.  (how does it look and smell once opened) I find canned goods especially to be good well after the expiration date. A couple areas where I've come into issues have been jarred goods (a gravy and a pasta cheese sauce about a year after expiration) and rice-a-roni packets (the seasoning packets were gooey and nasty about a year after expiration). But I don't think I've ever had to throw out a canned good after expiration.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd say go for it! Feel free to put your cans in the freezer. Just unplug it first and leave it that way. It's storage space, use it. Be careful though, a chest freezer filled with cans may be more weight than that freezer floor can handle.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Its been on here before so most already know. The expiration dates are set by the manufacturer of the item. The gov might check to see if it reliably will last until the expiration date. So the advantage to the company is to make the date fairly short so there is never a chance that the gov will ever find a bad one. Sooo if the date is one year it might very easily last three or more. And the company knows this but errors on the side of caution. Plus many people if they find an item past expiration they throw it out and buy another.


----------

